# Maganda ba dyan



## Seb_K

Guys, 

What does "maganda ba dyan" mean?


----------



## youtin

"Is it nice there (where you are)?"


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, I should have figured it out ... The word "maganda" was a hint ... Hehe.

Salamat!


----------

